# QH conformation?



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> How old is she?


She's six. 

Some more info: 
Full quarter horse. As far as I know she was only used for trail riding and a kids western lesson program before I got her. Now she's mainly a trail horse. I'm not sure what other info might be useful for you, sorry.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't see anything glaringly wrong with her. She is *very* fuzzy lol


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Glad to hear  
Thanks for your time! She is very very fuzzy, it's really cute. I'll take some more pictures when her winter coat is gone and maybe people can take another look at her, I'm sure it would make for better conformation pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not a conformation expert, so if anyone else wants to correct me feel free.
I personally like her; she has good bone and a nice hind end. Her back length is good. She seems to have a nice pastern length and pretty clean legs. Gorgeous color!
Her faults seem to be that she toes in in the back (hard to see) I'd like her hocks to be a bit lower set. Her neck is pretty think and she doesn't have a very feminine head.

Overall, she's a very nice using type horse! I'd own her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

That makes me all kind of happy, thank you both so much for your time. I'll be doing some research about the hocks  I was trying to bulk up her neck this past summer and will continue in the spring.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with DunnBoy. I actually really really like this mare. She looks like she would make a great all arounder.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks very compact and nicely balanced. good bone, good angles. kind of thick throatlatch. not elegant, but very sturdy and get the job done type.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I know that by normal standards this mare would have a very 'coarse' head, but is anyone else absolutely in love with her face? I just want to give her a big hug, pack her up, and take her home with me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she does have that "stuffed animal" quality.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd happily ride that mare down the trail any day!


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Endiku said:


> I know that by normal standards this mare would have a very 'coarse' head, but is anyone else absolutely in love with her face? I just want to give her a big hug, pack her up, and take her home with me!


Oh trust me, I get that feeling every day! Thanks everyone, I didn't doubt that she had good conformation but since I'm not a pro and really don't know the difference between and good and bad conformation so I wanted to gather some other opinions. 

Here are a couple face pictures just for the heck of it  She's more defined and 'elegant' looking without her winter fluff.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodness she almost looks like a different horse without all of that fuzz! Such a pretty girl. I'd snap her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

She has a nice expression and looks like a sturdy using horse. I'd much prefer her over a more "elegant" type with light bones and upright pasterns.

Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the first pictures were taken from too high, so that the image is a bit distorted. The photographer should bend down so that the camera is pointer at about her shoulder height and pointer horizontal to the ground. Easier said than done.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What a beautiful mare! I adore her eyes.


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

maisie said:


> She has a nice expression and looks like a sturdy using horse. I'd much prefer her over a more "elegant" type with light bones and upright pasterns.
> 
> Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the first pictures were taken from too high, so that the image is a bit distorted. The photographer should bend down so that the camera is pointer at about her shoulder height and pointer horizontal to the ground. Easier said than done.


Yes, I was standing on a "deck" type thing where we keep our tack. It's about a foot higher than she was. I will take some more pictures from a better angle when I can, thanks for the tip! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she reminds me a lot of one of my favorite little horses to ride, a quarter horse mare my BO owns. I bet she loves to work and is a great trail horse

as others have said, she looks sturdy, compact, and like a very good all around using horse. great expression on her face, and I'm a sucker for a grey


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

I would like to see different pictures of her because the light is shining on her topline and I can't see her croup or withers. From what I can see is that her neck ties low into her shoulders. She has a very short head, and very little detail. It looks like she has a square head. She's cute.


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

DixieMay1996 said:


> I would like to see different pictures of her because the light is shining on her topline and I can't see her croup or withers. From what I can see is that her neck ties low into her shoulders. She has a very short head, and very little detail. It looks like she has a square head. She's cute.


Now that I posted this I can see you did post other pictures. Pardon me.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

She is a very pretty mare. The only thing I don't like about her is that her underline muscle is more developed than her topline. This can be fixed by conditioning her topline.


----------

